# Sidewinder Boat?



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just purchased this boat less than a month ago and have been doing some research trying to figure out the history. Its a 1986 Sidewinder 15 foot flats boat if any one knows any thing about these boat please let me know. I have attached a picture.:question::question:

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

I've got nothing. But I will say that the top is almost as big as the boat.


----------



## joker25 (Aug 18, 2010)

Never heard of them but I bet she runs skinny. The T Top might make it hard to cast while on the boat.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I saw that boat. T-Top must go to make that boat useful. Hows the deck and stringer on that ol bud.


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

I just stripped it to the hull the stringers were rotten as well as the floor. So i just dropped it off at northwest fiberglass to have new floor and stringers put in.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Gig-'em15 said:


> I just stripped it to the hull the stringers were rotten as well as the floor. So i just dropped it off at northwest fiberglass to have new floor and stringers put in.


What do you think they will charge? I just picked up a scooter that looked great till I moved the gas tank and the floor was shot under it and the rear stringer was broke..


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

Depends on what you are willing to do before you take it to them I would run it by them before you strip it and see what they think. What brand scooter did you buy and what year is it?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

its a 2004 flatsmaster. I plan on doing it myself but for 500$ I would pay someone for sure...


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

If your looking to replace stringers and the floor, its not going to be anywhere close to $500 if you take it to a fiberglass shop. Closer to $2200-2500. Some even more.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

fishin shallow said:


> If your looking to replace stringers and the floor, its not going to be anywhere close to $500 if you take it to a fiberglass shop. Closer to $2200-2500. Some even more.


on a 13' boat? Down here I can get a 21' shallowsport rebuilt for 2000$


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I was quoted 2750 and 3200 for a 15' scooter "down here"

Stringers and floor replaced For $2000 in a 21', man thats cheap. BTW where did you get that quote? I may have to run by there.haha


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

fishin shallow said:


> I was quoted 2750 and 3200 for a 15' scooter "down here"
> 
> Stringers and floor replaced For $2000 in a 21', man thats cheap. BTW where did you get that quote? I may have to run by there.haha


my dad has a guy that works for him doing fiber glass decks. Its kinda a side job he really does boats but I get the kick back from that so its alot cheaper for me.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Well dang. Your lucky and got a hook up and get a good price. Lucky dog.


----------



## ratred55 (Aug 4, 2009)

Contact Kevin Shaw at Fibertex Corpus Christi, Tx. Kevin used to or still has the sidewinder mold. This is and was a great scooter boat back in the 80's skinny running scooter. A 70hp yamaha on this scooter will make a nice rig but in my opinion the T-Top needs to be removed. Lookup fibertex and I believe Kevin may still have a picture on there of the Sidewinder. Good Luck


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

ratred55 said:


> Contact Kevin Shaw at Fibertex Corpus Christi, Tx. Kevin used to or still has the sidewinder mold. This is and was a great scooter boat back in the 80's skinny running scooter. A 70hp yamaha on this scooter will make a nice rig but in my opinion the T-Top needs to be removed. Lookup fibertex and I believe Kevin may still have a picture on there of the Sidewinder. Good Luck


Thanks a bunch I'll definitely look him up and give him a call.


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

ratred55, do you think a 2003 mercury 50hp 2 stroke would be underpowered for this rig?


----------



## ratred55 (Aug 4, 2009)

in my opinion it will push the scooter ok but keep in mind that this hull is a little heavy and you may find out that a 70hp will give you a better hole shot when you need it.


----------



## ratred55 (Aug 4, 2009)

oh go to this old website i had saved...this scooter was one of my favorite boats back then. Kevin had this mold for some time. But for some reason the coast guard would not certify the hull so he quite building them. I think he built a hand full and just stopped. here is the website with Kevins picture of two rig ups.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=48670


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

gig-em 15 , 
I have the 17ft sidewinder.. its a nice stable boat .. the only thing is you have to mount your engine as high as possibe . the tunnel pushes alot of water and it can be a very wet boat if the engine is not mounted correctly.. i have a 140 suzuki on mine WOT is high 30s floats in 8-10" turns great.. for a flat bottm scooter.


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

fjperales, do you have any pictures of your rig? What do you think about a mercury 50hp 2 stroke on this scooter? Also, how much lift do you have on your motor?


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

I have the jack plate as high as it can be mounted and i have the engine mounted omit the second hole from the bottom.. i would go with least a 70 hp if your boat has the same type of tunnel it. has alt of drag.. i am currently looking at filling in ame of the tunnel.. ti reduce the overspread i am getting and gain some speed and effincey


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

Here is a picture of the scooter .. i plan on putting a 14" riser with a built in live well that i am. building.. going to reprint it charcoal gray .. 
redo the casting platforms


----------



## TheRealTTK (Dec 30, 2009)

My dad and I rebuilt one of these about 10 years ago. It takes at least a 70 to push this rig. Repowered with a 90 a few years ago and If it floats it will get up on hard bottom. If your fishing more than 2 guys 90 is probably best.


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks, TheRealTTK for now all I have is a 2003 50hp mercury that was passed down to me from my grandfather so I'm hoping with the right prop I can make it work for now. I will keep everyone posted on the rebuild and how the 50hp works out.


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is a pic before I took it to the glass shop to have new stringers and floor, hoping to have it out of the shop this week! :doowapsta


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Gig-'em15 said:


> Here is a pic before I took it to the glass shop to have new stringers and floor, hoping to have it out of the shop this week! :doowapsta


Wow thats fast. They replaced everything in a week?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

Took it to the shop last monday they said it would take 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks kinda like my scooter does... I have the fiber glass guy coming to me said it should take two days


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

gig em whats the deal on the side of the gunnel going into the hull? it looks like mine had the same thing but it was filled in .. and do you have any pictures of the tunnel? is that wood for the stringer system ?


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

Fjperales, im not sure what the plug on the side of the hull was originally for but i removed it and am having it patched while its in the glass shop. My only guess for the plug would be maybe to fill the boat with foam when it was originally done???? As far as the stringers go those are the old ones before removing them. The new ones will be 3/4" marine plywood glassed in.


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

are you going to foam fill the hull ? the guy i bought mine from said majek boats redone the floor a few years back and did not foam fill .. the boat doesnt hold any water ..but to me if feels a bit heavy for a 17' boat.. i would also look into beeffing up the transome for the extra hp.. the only thing i dont like about mine is the bit of overspray i get from the tunnel.. and cavitaiton plate makes it worse.. but other than that its a very shallow running boat and with the right prop as long as she is afloat i can get it up on plane.. but i would love to see her when you get it back ... i will post pics of mine when i am done with it ... but frist i gotta finsh my redfish line ...


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have closed cell phone to put in the hull.


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

i was looking for some before i put the floor down on my rfl.. so now i am using 2 part urathan foam completly filling the bottom


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

Won't that be really heavy?


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

nope .. each 5 gallon tube wiegh around 25 lbs each .. and i used two of them . if i am right thats what majek use orgianlly.. the only down part is if i get water in it will water log over time.. but i plan on laying 2- 3 layers of glass on the floor . and i used this epoxy putty that is like concret all along the seams of the gunnels


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

just dropped off my scooter for a new deck... Then he said the transom and stringer need to go too.. 850$ and it will be a new boat I told him to keep it under 400lbs


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

fishin shallow said:


> If your looking to replace stringers and the floor, its not going to be anywhere close to $500 if you take it to a fiberglass shop. Closer to $2200-2500. Some even more.


Looks like he's learning the definition of boat

Bust
Out
Another
Thousand 
:beer:

Sent from Samsung's S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Spooled Ya! said:


> Looks like he's learning the definition of boat
> 
> Bust
> Out
> ...


haha no joke after I messed with it today I found out it needed a transom too.... Thats why the price jumped so high. The good thing is that he is going to make the boat lighter.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

How's your boat coming? Stringers are in mine and the deck comes Monday should have it in the water next week


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

Still waiting!! Going to call them today and see what the status is. I will post pics as soon as it is completed.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Gig-'em15 said:


> Still waiting!! Going to call them today and see what the status is. I will post pics as soon as it is completed.


Cool man
I'm picking mine up this week


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

Post some picks when you pick it up i would love to see it.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Gig-'em15 said:


> Post some picks when you pick it up i would love to see it.


will do it will be in the water this weekend if I can get someone to help me lift the motor to the jackplate.


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just got this picture from Northwest.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

looks lot like mine right now. This weather really slowed them down.


----------



## geoquest (Sep 25, 2004)

*TWIN*

Looks just like mine before the stringers. I had fiberglass stringers installed on mine, what are you going with?

Here is the before and after. 1983 UBM (Baymaster)


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I went back with wood stingers. I know this boat wont last more than 10 years.


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

I will be going back with wood stringers as well. Geoquest, How does that 60hp push that little scooter?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I bet it pushes it better than my 40 on my 13' scooter. I'm looking for a 60 or 75 for my scooter.


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

Finally got the boat all finished up. Having issues uploading pictures but will get pictures up as soon as it allows.


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Finally Finished*

:doowapstaWhat do y'all think??


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

scooter looks good gig-'em15 can u post some performance #z... she looks good


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks good! Scooter boats are lots of fun.


----------



## ratred55 (Aug 4, 2009)

scooter looks nice. As mentioned before I used to fish off of one back in the 80's used to go from bird island to fish 9mile hole all the time. Have fun with it.

Tight Lines <><


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments. Fjperales, what performance numbers were you exactly looking for? I have only had the boat out one time but with me and a friend and gear i was running upper 20's almost in the 30's with the mercury 50hp with a hydro foil. Boat has plenty of power with the 50 and jumps right on plane. I think it will do better with a little bit more cupped prop. Right now I have the stock aluminum prop that mercury put on the motor in 03 to push the houseboat the motor was originally on.


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

do u have any issues with water coming over the transome while running?


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cool little boat, that big tee top on that small of a boat will give some good shade. Sorry I have no info for you.


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

aand those are pretty good #s


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

On the first run yes I did but I think it was due to the fact that the bracket I used to raise to raise the motor was hanging in the tunnel but didn't realize it till after I took off the first time. I have since trimmed the bracket and am thinking of capping it with a piece of plate if the problem persists.


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

i am having the same problem thats why i asked.. i have the jackplate and engine as high as i can mount it . and with the engine jacked all the way up i still get overspray .. i am concedering in filling in some of the tunnel to stop this ... as high as the tunnel is and the angle it is layed it shoots the water in a upward angle ... so i have notice the futher back the engine is the more spray i get when i am triming out the engine. other opion i have thought about was glassing in some splash gards on the inside of the keyslot like some of the older modle scooters had. to try and contain the water being shot through the tunnel.. and a cav plate just makes things worse due to the angle of the tunnel ... other possibility is to build a bracket to raise the jack plate another 2 inches higher in the transom.


----------



## kafiberglassrepair (Jun 16, 2011)

my son recently purchased a 1984 sidewinder like yours. his came without the console. the floor was rotted and the original owner removed it and doesn't have the console. think the capacity plate was on the console. was interested in knowing what the maximum horsepower, maximum weight capacity and persons capacity was for the boat. hope you can help out.


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

I do not have any of that info on mine either. The console was not original to the boat and the floor and stringers had been crapply redone multiple times before i got the boat.


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

kafiberglassrepair, please let me know if you find any of that information because i would like to know. Also have you tried to contact the original makers of these boats.


----------



## kafiberglassrepair (Jun 16, 2011)

*capacity plate information.*

my son recently purchased an 1984 scooter like yours. his is missing the capacity plate. i was wondering if you could supply me with the capacities? horsepower, maximum weight capacity and persons capacity. thanks in advance for your help.


----------

